# zone system advice



## racardo (6 mo ago)

hello everyone . ive been out of the hvac field doing electrical work for the last 10+years.i’ve got a new construction home that’s gonna be encapsulated foam my customer black his bedroom to be close to 60° at night the heat game loss calls for a 4.5 ton I thought rather than put a cassette style mini split I would zone the system into 4zones. it’s two people living in this nearly 3000 square feet. i am not familiar with the spay foam type of insulation heard bad things about moisture so i plan on installing a whole home dehumidifier and a erv system . does this all close or way off


----------

